# Ants and Al



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's an interesting outcome when you mix AL and ants.

[video=youtube;IGJ2jMZ-gaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGJ2jMZ-gaI[/video]


----------



## GK1918 (Dec 14, 2013)

Holy smokes Dan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## road (Dec 14, 2013)

thats pretty cool


----------



## sniggler (Dec 14, 2013)

That crool I,d buy one in bronze.


----------



## xalky (Dec 14, 2013)

That's so cool. I'd like to do one except we don't get huge ant colonies like that up here. Makes me want to start casting again too!

Marcel


----------



## canerodscom (Dec 14, 2013)

Must be different fire ants than we have here in Louisiana.  Our fire ants would eat you alive before you ever started pouring the molten aluminum.  And you would never dig that nice little funnel at the top.  Ants would be crawling everywhere.

When our fire ants sting, they leave a mark which lasts about a year...


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 14, 2013)

I was surprised to see absolutely no ants running around just prior to the pour. I realize that this was done at night, which would have had activity at a minimum, but I think I saw one lonely ant walk across the mound during the video, which seems odd to me. If they were fire ants, as already mentioned, they should have been everywhere. Do you suppose they eradicated the ants somehow prior to setting up for the pour?  Fire ants are not easy to get rid of, so any thoughts on how they might have gotten rid of them in the first place?

Oh, and don't let the people at PETA find out that a mass execution of ants occurred....


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 14, 2013)

I saw one a couple of years ago that was done in Africa (I think). It went down about 15 feet. They definitely have big ant hills over there. Takes a much bigger budget to cast that one.


----------



## Ray C (Dec 14, 2013)

This must be what they call the "Lost Ant Technique"...   :rofl:


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 14, 2013)

I rewatched the video and saw a few ants crawling around.  Look on the left side.  They didn't seem very awake or alive.

Did you guys notice the sudden sink of the pour area?

There are other castings that they've done on their website.

I don't know how they avoided the ants when they made the pour funnel.


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's another one.

[video=youtube;1IugvemOyZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IugvemOyZY[/video]


----------



## gudnithor (Dec 15, 2013)

xalky said:


> That's so cool. I'd like to do one except we don't get huge ant colonies like that up here. Makes me want to start casting again too!
> 
> Marcel


just find the next congress, the politicians are nothing more than a bloody insects... (NSA this is what we call a joke)


----------



## denton (Dec 15, 2013)

Creative way to get rid of a pest "cool"


----------



## DAN_IN_MN (Dec 16, 2013)

denton said:


> Creative way to get rid of a pest "*cool*"



After a bit! :rofl: :jester:


----------

